# Codierung des Bikes



## moTo31 (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin nun auch stolzer Besitzer eines Radons und habe mich natürlich auch gleich über Versicherungen und Diebstahlprävention schlau gemacht.
Neu war mir eine von der Polizei entwickelten Codiermethode, die ,,mit einem spanabhebenden Verfahren 0,1 bis 0,2 Millimeter tief in das Metall des Fahrradrahmens eingraviert'' wird. (http://www.adfc.de/technik/diebstahl/vorbeugen/fahrrad-codierung/fahrrad-codierung)

Nun graut es mich natürlich ein bisschen davor, so eine Aktion an einem komplett neuen Rad durchführen zu lassen. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich? Lohnt sich das? Es gibt auch eine alternative mit einem Aufkleber, doch die sind natürlich nicht so beständig.

@Bodo:Vor allem würde mich interessieren, ob eine solche Gravur die Garantie auf den Rahmen bzw. das Rad an sich unbeeinflusst lässt. Ich habe das Slide 150 10.0 aus der neuen Modellreihe in der Größe 20 Zoll.

Danke im Voraus und beste Grüße,
Morten


----------



## wildbiker (4. Januar 2016)

Fahr zwar kein Radon, aber hab mein altes bike damals auch codieren lassen. Ist bei uns nur so nen sticker, der sich sehr schwer abmachen lässt. Würde bei uns von der polizei gemacht...Kann ja mal bei Bedarf Foto vom sticker posten...

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikehero24 (7. Januar 2016)

Hey, also Garantie auf den Rahmen ist dann weg... durch das einfräsen hast du eine Sollbruchstelle generiert.


----------



## Mrs_Chaos (5. Juli 2016)

Ich häng' mich hier mal mit dran.
Als ich mir im März ein neues Bike gekauft habe, hab' ich mich dasselbe wie "moTo31" gefragt.
Sollte man sein Bike codieren lassen? Vielleicht erst dann, wenn es einen bestimmten Kaufbetrag übersteigt?
Und bringt das wirklich was und schreckt Diebe (meistens) tatsächlich ab?

Also, mein Bike steht nachts in einer abgeschlossenen Garage. Und beim Fahren sitz' ich drauf, da wird's mir bestimmt niemand unter'm Hintern wegklauen. Und sollte ich vor eine Tour wissen, dass ich zwischendurch mal irgendwo eine Pause einlegen werde wo sich viele Leute aufhalten (z.B. in meiner Nähe am Imbiss/Restaurant an einem Badesee), dann nehme ich ein Kettenschloss mit, schließe das Bike an und versuche, es im Blick zu behalten
Eigentlich glaube ich nicht, dass mir jemals ein Bike geklaut wird, aber man weiß ja nie und andere dachten das sicher auch schon, bis ihres dann plötzlich doch mal weg gewesen ist...

Wie haltet ihr anderen Radler hier im Forum es mit dem Diebstahlschutz?
Habt ihr euer Bike codieren lassen, per Gravur oder Aufkleber? Oder sagt ihr euch: "Muss nicht sein, wird schon nix passieren." ??


----------



## ghostmuc (9. Juli 2016)

Auch wenn ich es für sehr unwahrscheinlich halte das man mir mein Bike klaut, weil es nur in der Wohnung steht. Abgesehen davon wenn ich damit fahre.
Ich habs mir auch im weitestens Sinne codieren lassen, mit so nem super schwer ablösbaren Aufkleber.
Klar kriegt man den mit Gewalt auch weg,aber eben kein Dieb der es auf die schnelle klaut und dann auf nen Transprter läd.
zwischen Rahmen und Dämpfer geklebt, wo man auch noch schön schwer rumfingern kann, ihn aber sofort sieht wenn man das Bike "von unten" anschaut um ne Rahmennummer zu suchen.Aber von oben oder der Seite sieht man ihn eben absolut nicht.
Leuchtgelb auf weißen Rahmen, sieht man von unten sofort.

Außerdem hab ich keinen Code drauf drucken lassen, sondern meinen Namen und Anschrift.
Ich glaube nämlich das es nem Streifenpolizisten eher auffällt wenn zb osteuropäischer Mitbürger ein Rad hat mit einem nicht zu ihm passenden Namen drauf.


----------



## Mrs_Chaos (18. Juli 2016)

Man kann auch Namen und Anschrift draufdrucken lassen? Wusste ich noch gar nicht.
Ich werde mir noch mal überlegen, ob und wie ich mein Bike codieren lassen werde.
Außerdem muss ich mal gucken, wo in meiner Nähe so was gemacht wird.


----------

